# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  Backwards "L"

## mkeller

Could someone please post the R[EVOL]UTION thing where the L and E in Love are backwards?  I saw it in somebody's signature, but I can't remember who, and I can't find the backwards L in my character map.  Thanks!

(and sorry if this is the wrong place for this.  I couldn't find a more appropriate board)

----------


## Myerz

R[3VOl]UTION    ???  The best I can do with this font.

----------


## hillertexas

Welcome aboard, mkeller! 

Don't worry...we'll find it for ya.

----------


## karenflower

˩ <- here is the L! sorry i don't know how to do the e 

edit: here it is! ∃

----------


## mkeller

Thanks, but not quite.  The one I had in mind was all capital letters, and the "E" was actually a backwards "E", not a 3.  And it was the ordinary font - it just uses some of the non-keyboard characters.

EDIT: I was replying to Myerz.  And thanks!

----------


## Jeremy

r3VO˩ution

edit: idk, maybe google "alt symbols"

----------


## constitutional

R[∃vo˩]ution

----------


## mkeller

Great, Now I've got it:
*
R[ƎVO˩]UTION*

Thanks!  (And wow, the posts are just flying in this board!  Compared to some of the others. _The_ place to go for a quick answer. )

----------


## Myerz

> ˩ <- here is the L! sorry i don't know how to do the e 
> 
> edit: here it is! ∃



How did you do that?

----------


## mkeller

Hmm.  I'd like to have *R[ƎVO˩]UTION!* as my signature, but for some reason it doesn't show up.  I went to UserCP -> Edit Signature, and pasted it in, but it doesn't show beneath my posts.  It does remember that that is my sig, though, because when I go to edit my signature again, it shows it there.  What could be wrong?  (and yes, I have signatures turned on.  I can see everyone else's.)

EDIT: Shows up now.    I guess it just takes a while.  

EDIT2: And Myerz, the Ǝ shows up in my Ubuntu character map.  I don't think the ˩ does, though . . .

EDIT3: Just realized something - My earlier posts were set to be sigless, because I didn't have one.  That's why they don't have it, but this one does.

----------


## cicatrice

I just copy and pasted to get my current signature. ^_^

----------


## leglock

You both are missing the l.

Revolution

----------


## constitutional

¡uoıʇn[˩oʌɘ]ɹ

----------


## karenflower

> ¡uoıʇn[˩oʌɘ]ɹ


haha  rwned! 

Myerz, I just used the character map that I found on my mac

----------


## Sey.Naci

> How did you do that?


Yes, that's my question. I'm using a Mac (OS X). Are the backward E and L in a character map somewhere?

----------


## karenflower

Yes, in Mac OS X you have to go into System Preferences, click on International, and then the Input Menu tab.

Then select the boxes for Character Palette and Show input menu in menu bar (it's all very complex I know lol! I had to google for it)

And then there should be a flag at the top of the screen, and you can get to the character map that way. 

Hope it helps!

----------


## scbissler

*RON PAUL* *R**ƎVO˩**UTION*




This is my signature. I got it from someone here, can't remember who.

----------


## mkeller

Yeah, I think it may have been in your sig that I first saw it.

----------


## sgrooms

what is the alt code for the letters?

----------

